# So You Think You Know This Capital?



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

This is the transformation of the Lebanese Capital, Beirut after the 15 years
civil war that ended in 1990. This is simply an astonishing and remarkable 
transformation. What do you think?

Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After



Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After




Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow. This is just amazing. I really wish the best for all coutnries in the world so may they be in peace so that they can all grow amazingly.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Very impressive reconstruction, Its always good to see a city getting back on its feet kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome progress! 

I hope time will be as good to what's left of the Danish Embassy 

No seriusly, it's a very beautiful city I'd like to visit someday!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Incredible transformation. These are really amazing pictures.


----------



## h_arc_h (Dec 11, 2005)

ok work .. good luck


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Before

After


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

pretty city.


----------



## christophjc (Apr 26, 2006)

Whoa, that's incredible. It's great to see such amazing progress. 

Beirut seems like such a beautiful city.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^  yup, now they are focusing on the highrises, in the next 5 years, more 
then 20 billion $ will be spent to change the waterfront, downtown + others 
in Beirut. Take a look at this


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

WOW... almost more impressive to me than anything I've ever seen on SSC... wow... I want to go there now.. haha. The new buildings are keeping the nice streetwalls which is quite nice to see.

Very beautiful old architecture, and the new stuff is very mature-looking.

I have heard much about this city but pictures show you what the rebuilding really does look like... one question: where'd the money come from to do all this rebuilding?

-thryve


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ An owned Lebanese company called Solidere http://www.solidere.com/solidere.html 
If you remember well, the february 14 blast that killed the prime minister Rafik Hariri, he was the main person who helped/started the reconstruction of Beirut, he was a good man. Also many Gulf investors are investing in Beirut, return of confidence . And we can't forget the Lebanese Expat, slowly every month they are coming back to Lebanon and invest their wealth in beautiful highrises


----------



## deli (Dec 12, 2004)

Nadini said:


> .....This is simply an astonishing and remarkable
> transformation.....


exactly!!!!!!!!!this kind of pics just make me happy...... :cheers:


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

Nadini said:


> This is the transformation of the Lebanese Capital, Beirut after the 15 years
> civil war that ended in 1990. This is simply an astonishing and remarkable
> transformation. What do you think?
> 
> ...



This is most impressive. In 15 years, they've managed to get ride of the mountain. 

I like the restored buildings a lot. The color of the exterior's so warm and clean.

I hope the highrise will not ruin the character of the city.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

I think the mountain is still there ,covered in fog .


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

Amazing! Beirut will be a true skycrapercity!


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

An Amazing Transformation


----------



## sargon (Apr 11, 2006)

Just amazing


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow...they did a very, a VERY good job in rebuilding it!


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Very nicely constructed thread, and nice city. Out of curiosity - where does the money for such impressive rebuilding come from?


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ 
I got the answer from Beirut!

''CNN wrote this:

"The Solidere District is the most dramatic manifestation of Beirut's physical and psychological revival since the end of the civil war - a carefully reconstructed strip of café culture built from golden sandstone and pink marble that has a buzz to rival Barcelona's Las Ramblas." ''


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## ricz (May 4, 2006)

Oh my lord
absoultely mind-blowing!!! WOW


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

It's a remarkable transformation and hopefully there won't be any war again.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Great new pics Nadini!
You really love this place...don't you?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx Nadini!
really great!
good luck in the future


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ hehe if u love architecture, this is the right place  And thats coming from a girl


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i like Allenby st.


----------



## QuebecCity (Sep 5, 2005)

Awesome.

Whats this?










I looked at it for like 5 min, Its just amazing, I want to get out of my country and see things like this. Which mountain is it in the background? It looks big


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ it is called Mount Sassine, a part of Mount Lebanon very very beautiful, it is around 2500-3000 meters


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is another picture 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

I have saved many of them.


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ same here, seing Beirut booming and rebuilding itself is just amazing, the Phoenix is rising eh. Truly it is the mother city of all the countries!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ hehe not the first that says that... tnxs


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Nadini said:


> And thats coming from a girl


So you are a girl?


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ lol yes... something wrong?


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

definitely a transformation over the past 15 years. i really want to go to lebanon and see it for myself.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ hehe yeah its great!!!!


----------



## classhopper (Oct 25, 2004)

Amazing reconstruction!! Wanna go there to see for my real eyes.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Go Lebanon!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

great thread, very nice to see the recovery. my dad loved Beirut in 60s while he was in the air force, it was his favorite foreign city. 

i don't intend to sound ignorant or paranoid, but how are Americans treated in Beirut? i'd love to visit someday.



Peloso said:


> Hum, I don't think many people from America (I mean the continent) are aware of what happens when your home country is struck by a war. Especially the younger generations. The speed of reconstruction in Beirut is simply sensational, from what I see. Of course the suburbs are less lucky, but this is not different from any other city in the world (North American ones included).
> If we consider European, WW2-torn cities, then it often took decades for them to regain part of their original beauty. The Dresden cathedral rebuilding was only over last year. There were ruins scattered in the streets of Italian cities until the Sixties. And so on...
> Not that I consider the restoration of fine architecture a supreme goal. Social justice, and happiness for the citizens, are way more important. But, at least in Beirut's case, I believe (though I still haven't visited the city) the end of the conflict was a leap forward in all of these fields.


more people in America are aware of the effects of war than you think, even the younger generation; a lot of us have been to Iraq or Afghanistan. and now there's New Orleans here, which looks like a war-torn city and is about as devastated. seeing the reconstruction in downtown New Orleans reminded me of pictures of Beirut and Sarajevo's reconstruction.

2/3 of my city, Columbia, was burned during the civil war; the effects are still noticeable, and i noticed them even more after visiting London. 

from your few posts i have seen in this thread, you seem to have some anti-American feelings (not just anti-Bush, those are o.k.) it looks really ignorant, about as bad as Americans who can't point to Iraq on a map.

-


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ I dont believe Peloso is Lebanese but the Americans in Lebanon are treated very well. The only way Lebanon's economy would revive is by tourism and trust me they treat foreigners better then locals.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

Nadini said:


> ^^ I dont believe Peloso is Lebanese but the Americans in Lebanon are treated very well. The only way Lebanon's economy would revive is by tourism and trust me they treat foreigners better then locals.


very cool.

-


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

Kristelle ur pictures are amazing!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

hehe shokran R.E-S


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## OhmehawJ (Jul 31, 2004)

Beirut looks stunning! I can't wait to get there and try out my Arabic some day.


----------



## jason poon (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow, very beautiful & romantic city,
I like it very much.


----------



## chinatown (Nov 8, 2005)

incredible effort!! only 15 yrs to transform from a ghost city to a prosperious capital


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Beirut Skyline*
Courtesy of howard
*Before*









*After*
courtesy of julie et antoine




*Corniche Ain El Mreisseh*
*Before*
Courtesy of Qn









*After*
courtesy of constantine


courtesy of sophia h


Courtesy of rudolfjw









*Beirut Waterfront*
*Before*
Courtesy of lebscape









*After*
Courtesy of Solidere


Courtesy of Solidere


*Achrafieh District*
Solidere
Before


Courtesy of Mohammed Farhat


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Beirut changes are great :cheers:
Very nice thread kay:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Magnificent!


----------

